# CATO of CROOKED CREEK



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Cato is just 5 months and 51 pounds. The stack is obviously a natural one but other than the front feet not being even seemed pretty good for an opinion.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is gorgeous. i love his bone! great pigmentation, love his big ears!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think he's a gorgeous pup, nice thick tight feet, big handsome head with a great expression and nice dark eyes. 

What are you plans for him? 
ps Otto wants to know if he has a sister :rofl:


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

SunCzarina said:


> I think he's a gorgeous pup, nice thick tight feet, big handsome head with a great expression and nice dark eyes.
> 
> What are you plans for him?
> ps Otto wants to know if he has a sister :rofl:


Yes he has several sisters Otto

Let's see two are in Pennsylvania, one is in California, all sweeties and gorgeous:wub: although the one is Pittsburgh is a FEISTY thing being trained in Schutzhund:thumbup:

As for Cato well I am thinking of a puppy class conformation show? Opinions?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Blackjack of Crooked Creek pedigree information - German shepherd dog
Sire

Sally vom Germelhaus pedigree information - German shepherd dog
Dam


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous! I'll take him )))


----------

